# Harbor Freight HVLP Turbine Spray Gun Kit #44677



## jonnybone (Jul 14, 2010)

good evening umberocks,

I just poichased this unit from The Freight last and will be using it today. It is definitely one of their stronger tools….I like the ergonomics, weight (not having to shake a stinkin aerosol can for ten minutes }0) and overall feel. I bought this at the Saddle Brook Loc.for 72.00 which works out to be what?... 7-8 cans of lacquer or so? If I can get the hang of this thing and spit out some nice sheen I'm golden… and also will have paid for itself. I am going to spray up some test pieces and see how it goes and get back to the thread when results understood.

jonnybone in the face.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, probably one of the best value tools you'll find. A real gem.

Just a tip for it's use…start with the flow control all the way in and gentlely loosen it to control the flow. You'll get a really nice mist this way. Plus, less flow is a good way to conpensate for a lack of spray-pattern control (you can hold the gun closer to the work to yield a smaller spray pattern IF you use less of the actual product).


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, I just ordered one yesterday and with my membership and discounts and tax and shipping it came to just under $54. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Just so happens Im at a project where I want to experiment with Dye's and I have been waiting patiently for this to come back in stock. Its listed as back ordered, and the local HF doesn't have it or know when its coming in. Rockler also sells the same thing but for $55 more.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Another helpful tip…

Even if you buy the sprayer at HF, you can purchase replacement cups from Rockler (HF does not have them to my knowledge)...my local Rockler has them in stock for about $8 each, though you can always get them online.

They are clear, graduated, 1 quart cups, complete with caps. I have four of them to hold a variety of finishes. I use the original black cup to hold whatever solvent I need in order to clean the gun at any given time…and will usually just leave it on the gun until I'm ready for the next coat or project.

Really, it's hard to criitize this tool. A larger cup option would be good…and perhaps the ability to refine the size of the spray pattern…and perhaps a .5mm needle size…but really, I have yet to find something it cannot spray…and spray well.

It's a nice system for very little money.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

One more thing, while at HF, be sure to get you a hundred pack of strainers. Cheap and works well.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have read several post here and on other sites about this unit and I think 99% of them were that it is as good or better than units costing 2 or 3 times the price. Granted your not going to pait your house with it but thats not what it is made for either. Glad to find another good tool at HF


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing more from peolpe that already use this sprayer.

Thanks for the post it is proving out to be interesting.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

John:

I think the point is that, for furniture and shop-made projects, it's really all you might need in a sprayer. You just don't want to run it for long periods of time or try to paint a house with it. I've burnt out a Chicago Electric hammer drill before (and another one of their tools I can't remember now)...and it occurred because of the cheaper motor components they use (plastic and stuff).

I'm sure that the HF sprayer will blow up if given half the chance…so if you protect it and use it for spraying no more than its quart capacity at any one time, it should perform well for quite some time. I might even be underselling it there…but I would just call that "smart" usage of the tool. If your need from such a tool is more than this, then I'd probably look toward an Earlex or other higher-capacity options.

But the nice thing is that if it does blow up after a year, then you'll still have gotten your money from it.

For somebody who has struggled for years spraying air guns with small compressors, it's just hard to beat this tool in value/performance.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have this sprayer and am just starting to use it. So far I quite like it. I am beginning my first big finish project hopefully tomorrow and will report back more.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I am getting ready to use this and was wondering what others had to say about this unit.

I paid $80 plus tax, so I figured I would be golden if I could get at least 3 home projects out of it.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Really like mine for small projects.

Thin your finish for sure prior to use even if the can says no thinning. 10%.

Be sure to strain prior to spraying

I always get my settings right by spraying cardboard prior to actually doing the job.

Watch your inlet pressure…..... even with the step-down, high pressure screws me up if I don't watch it.

Use an inline water filter if you have one. Worth the (little) money.

Lots of good advice posted above.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

You can use cheese cloth for strainers, a lot cheaper. Just cut to fit the top of your cup and fold to make it strain like you want.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Help!

I just finished SPRAYING some SW Multi Purpose oil primer and the Harbor Freight HVLP turbine made a total orange peel mess on these cabs. I did not thin it. Please tell me I can sand this out.

I had started hand brushing the oil primer on with a 2" nylon Purdy sash. It was going pretty well, but it felt too slow. So I pulled out the HVLP from the trunk of my car that I had all packed up and ready to return to Harbor Freight. What a mistake.

I want a factory looking finish on these flush inset door cabinets I made. I won't settle for anything else!

Yesterday I used it with some SW Pro Classic waterborne and it did pretty poorly. I guess I may have thinned it too much. I used 8 ounces of paint, then added 2 oz of Floetrol and 2oz of water. It didn't work out well at all.

I have been using the 2.0 tip. I also have a 1.5 and 1.8 tip I could use.

Are you guys using enamel latex type paint like the Pro Classic in this unit?

Please direct me all ye Masters of Paint.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Did you use the velocity cup?


----------



## DaveyDave (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been looking at this sprayer, and am curious how you guys are getting this for $80 give or take? The cheapest I have found it is $120.


----------



## Alexander_builds (Apr 5, 2015)

I cannot believe the flawless finish i got with this thing. I sprayed an entire kitchen figuring that i would use it to spray the 2 coats of BIN and then toss it if need be. (for the $100 neighborhood it is worth it for the size of the job.) Anyhow, 4 coats of sw waterborne lacquer and i am still blown away. minor learning curve. thin the product, (not the bin) work the tips to the viscosity and air volume and IT IS GOLD!!! Now i'm looking for new projects and things to lacquer.


----------



## Oughtsix (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been using the HArbor Freight turbine sprayer for 10 years. It is great for light thin finishes like lacquer, poly urethane slightly thinned, stain etc. It will not spray anything thick like un-thinned latex paint.

I have had orange peel problems before… they have never been due to the sprayer. Orange peel is usually from wax or other contaminates on the wood. Like the wax you wax your jointer table or table saw table with. Acetone usually does a nice job of surface prep and getting rid of surface contaminants.

I am very pleased with my HF turbine sprayer!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I have had orange peel problems before… they have never been due to the sprayer. Orange peel is usually from wax or other contaminates on the wood. Like the wax you wax your jointer table or table saw table with. Acetone usually does a nice job of surface prep and getting rid of surface contaminants.


Orange peel is caused by improper technique, material viscosity or gun setup… the number one cause of orange peel is spraying stuff that is too thick. Wax or other similar contaminates on the surface will not cause orange peel, but will cause other problems.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: There are lots of info out there on why it is caused and how to prevent it. Here is a good spray FAQ from DeVilbiss that covers it and more:
http://www.devilbiss.com/resources/faq-s/spray-gun-faq-s


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> I have had orange peel problems before… they have never been due to the sprayer. Orange peel is usually from wax or other contaminates on the wood. Like the wax you wax your jointer table or table saw table with. Acetone usually does a nice job of surface prep and getting rid of surface contaminants.
> 
> Orange peel is caused by improper technique, material viscosity or gun setup… the number one cause of orange peel is spraying stuff that is too thick. Wax or other similar contaminates on the surface will not cause orange peel, but will cause other problems.
> 
> ...


And Part of the technique problem is not allowing enough product to end up on the surface. Gun set up ,distance from surface, and speed of travel all have to be worked out. There might be enough product on a surface for complete coverage but not enough to allow it to flow out.
It can also be caused by the product drying too quickly before it flows out.

However, if ia product is too thick for the tip on the gun it won't matter.the product has to be thin enough so the gun can atomize it. the tip on the gun can only spray a product so thick before it will cause OP. I have a couple guns a use strictly for auto painting- one strictly for primers. Pretty wild how just going form a 1.8 tip to a 2.2 can change how smooth the finish is.
Yup, quite a few causes of OP.


----------



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

How do you guys get such good deals at HF? All I can ever acplish is a 20% off cuopon. Which would stillske this sprayer well over 100$!!!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> How do you guys get such good deals at HF? All I can ever acplish is a 20% off cuopon. Which would stillske this sprayer well over 100$!!!


It's currently on sale for $120 (119.99) and with a 20% coupon, that makes it $96 (there was a 25% off coupon floating around out there which would make it $90). And you do realize that this thread (where they are talking about cost) is from almost 4 years ago, and it has been resurrected a couple of times since then, including just recently 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: If you already have a compressor and just looking for a cheap HVLP solution, this months flyer has a super coupon for the purple HVLP gun for $9.99. Great little guns and you can't beat the price.


----------

